# Solved: Where to learn Android Programming?



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to know a web site where I can learn Android programming for free. I want to learn it from the very beginning because I don't have much idea about that. Please help.


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

There's an introduction to Android development here - http://hackaday.com/2010/07/15/android-dev-101-–-part-1hello-world/

There's 6 parts at the moment ranging from hello world to packaging you app for distribution


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

This is a big help for me andy. Thanks....


----------

